# undescended testicles



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, my first post here. My male was 8 weeks old last Sunday. His testicles have not dropped, normal, or not normal ?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not normal. There are some that haven't dropped by 8 weeks but do within a few more weeks. Most won't drop if they aren't dropped yet. Did your breeder notice this and give you a discount?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD had only one down at 11 weeks and he is OK now, took a while though. Ask your vet. If you can feel them a little ways up, they might still come down later.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my guy's had not dropped by 12 weeks; by the time he was 6 months they both had descended.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Not normal but not yet a problem. Majority of males have their down by 8 weeks. Most breeders will give discounts at this point (dog shouldn't be bred, can't be shown, more expensive neutering). It's nothing to worry about yet as like you have noticed they do come down at other times.


----------



## AerynAerie (Oct 1, 2012)

My pup is 8 week's old and one has descended and one hasn't yet. The vet said it shouldn't be a problem and will join the other in time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's not abnormal yet. There is a ring, and until the ring closes the testicles can go up and down. I wouldn't worry overmuch about it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

AerynAerie said:


> My pup is 8 week's old and one has descended and one hasn't yet. The vet said it shouldn't be a problem and will join the other in time.


I would definitely worry. They should be down by now and every day that one doesn't show up decreases his chances of it ever coming down. There is still a chance it will come down, so there is still hope.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not sure at what age testicles should drop by but I know in my husky Smokey even at around 6-8 months one of his hadn't dropped. My vet said the chances of testicular cancer are higher with an undescended testicle and to have invasive surgery done ASAP and to (of course) not breed him. We obliged even though it was very expensive. It has since left a pretty bad scar at the bottom of his tummy. But the satisfaction of knowing that his chances of cancer are lower after removing the testicle is worth it all...


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

From a friend, long time owner & breeder of GSD. Pretty much what my breeder told me too 

>>Not to panic! Normally they won't drop til the dog is 3-4 months old, but I've seen some as old as 6 mos, before they do. Your boy has a way to go yet! ?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is very wrong. Most of them are dropped by 8 weeks and if they aren't, there's a very good chance they won't drop.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Some textbook sources say that you can not 100% diagnose a pet cat or dog as being cryptorchid until it has reached puberty: 6 months for cats and smaller dog breeds and around 12 months for large breeds (theoretically, puberty occurs at around 18 months for giant breeds, but they rarely get the condition anyway). Certainly if the animal gets to 1 year of age (which should be prior to that male animal being permitted to breed anyway) and has not dropped, then it should be considered exceedingly unlikely to. In fact, most textbooks claim that if the animal has not descended by 2 months (8 weeks) of age then it is very unlikely to, however, because you do occasionally come across the rare individual animal that drops late, some of these texts do permit the puberty age cut off.
Cryptorchidism and Undescended Testicles - all you need to know.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Chinese friend dog only had one drop and
he named him Wun Hung Lo.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> my Chinese friend dog only had one drop and
> he named him Wun Hung Lo.


 
Oh my God I almost fell out of my chair laughing!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> my Chinese friend dog only had one drop and
> he named him Wun Hung Lo.


We need a like button for things like this. :rofl:


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

*well #1 just dropped in place & it feels like #2 is very close.. *​


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't panic. A breeder-friend of mine told me a story of how she sold a dog at 8 months old who had only one descended, so she gave a huge discount to her next door neighbor who was also into dogs. 

Anyway, about six months later they were discussing entering dogs in the upcoming show, and her neighbor suggested entering the dog she sold her. My friend told her that he couldn't be entered with only one testicle, and she said the other came down around 12 months. _Generally, _they come down well before 12 months, but I would not be concerned at 8 weeks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most of us with cryptorchid pups just want to suction the darn thing all the way down, but a big part of the problem - and one of the reasons they shouldn't be bred - is that the vas deferens is too short so it can't come all the way down. I can feel my dog's testicle and have been able to from the very beginning - it's right there sitting on the inguinal ring, darn it. My friend's dog's testicle was actually stuck in the ring and it was a little more involved removing it.

Be glad if you can feel it as it is still possible, but more unlikely with every day that passes, of it dropping, and it's way easier for the vet to find and remove it - which sure beats them having to stir everything in your dog's abdomin looking for it.


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

Well they've BOTH DROPPED and there in fact was NO reason to worry. Thanks to those who gave me good information and kept it positive. I realize from reading that man times if they do not drop by 8 weeks they won't. There is never a reason to worry, if it never dropped than so be it I'd still Love him the same.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We've had 4 males in the past 20 years or so whose second testicle didn't drop until after 6 months. They were not from the same breeder, so no genetic indicator, just probability when you go through as many pups as we do. (we raise quite a few for foundation work for other people or K9 work, so we have them for a year or so and they continue on for their "jobs" elsewhere). 
We have only had 1 that never descended so ended up getting him neutered at around a year old as I recall. 
The last one was my daughter's male pup, the vet gave us that sad face and was being pretty negative about it (which annoyed me), I told my daughter not to panic, lets just wait and see. Of course she made him roll over every day for weeks and weeks to check and then finally forgot about it. Then one day when he was about 8 months old I was giving him a belly rub and noticed all was there .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So if you keep checking, they run up and hide? 

I generally don't worry about it. I had a cat that I did a spay rather than a neuter on because of this, but he was so young, that they probably would have come down. 

I am glad your pup's are all present and accounted for.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a question to the breeders...if this is "normal" why is it that these pups are generally sold at discount by a large amount of breeders? Like if not having descended testicles isn't an issue at 8 weeks why would they be sold at a discount?


----------

